# Rowing machine- Cardio ?



## keano (Feb 9, 2006)

Hi guys

I was considering dusting off an old Rowing machine I have up my attic. I would spend 30 mins on it after weight training , and 1 hour fasted cardio on non weights days.

So do you think a Rowing machine will be good for fat loss ?

Many thanks


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2011)

is exercise good for fatloss?

hmmm.

I think we'll have to get back to you on that one.

of course it is


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

1 hour would be boring as ****, do some fasted sprints, wouldnt even take half the time


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Also dont just sit on the thing rowing... try do 2000 meters in under 8 minutes, you will be hanging out your ****

Slow cardio is so homosexual for example, walking


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

is my fab machine, I would do 20min warm up and 20min max after weights, for cardio days a good hour while watching tele sweating like a pig


----------



## kernowgee (Jan 30, 2011)

I wouldn't do it after your weights workout, schedule it for normal off day.

IMHO diet is for fat loss, Cardio is exercising the most important muscle in the body


----------



## Big Gunz (Jun 9, 2009)

ALR said:


> is exercise good for fatloss?
> 
> hmmm.
> 
> ...


haha....ditto


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

MarkFranco said:


> Also dont just sit on the thing rowing... try do 2000 meters in under 8 minutes, you will be hanging out your ****
> 
> Slow cardio is so homosexual for example, walking


HIIT and other intense forms of cardio are also CNS draining, which coupled with heavy lifting needed to preserve muscle on a diet can lead to burning out or overtraining. What's more homosexual? Doing walking as your cardio or being too ****ed to train?

Walking is great exercise for fatloss, end of. It's cheap, easy to do, good for your heart, can help recovery and doesn't take a whole lot of motivation to fit in.

Just a thought.


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Walking is not cardio

Go shopping with the misses, round tesco or whatever... is that cardio?

Taking the dog out is that cardio?

Walking around at work is that cardio?

Going on a night out and walking to another pub IS THAT CARDIO?

NO... walking is not ****ing cardio imo, unless your seriously unfit


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

MarkFranco said:


> Walking is not cardio
> 
> Go shopping with the misses, round tesco or whatever... is that cardio?
> 
> ...


I think you're missing the point here.

We're not talking about doing cardio to get fit in this instance, we're talking about fat loss. Brisk walking burns cals, and fat loss is a product of less energy in that you expend.

You can easily walk for 2hrs a day on a diet with no impact on recovery or anything else, it'll burn far more cals than 20mins of HIIT too. In contrast try doing HIIT every day on a diet - you'll end up not doing it properly or burning out, guaranteed. Don't get me wrong, I'm not anti HIIT, it has it's place, but for dieting walking is great as I said.


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

I've posted this elsewhere I'm sure:



> Someone linked me a site and wanted to know if the claims made were legit. I only clicked to see the heading - How To Boost Your Metabolism Using Interval Training - before I closed it down and told him what I thought about HIIT.
> 
> Quick summary -
> 
> ...


----------



## henleys (Sep 28, 2010)

if walking's **** let him be ****, least he's burning fat.

how is sucking another mans cock the same as walking the dog with the misses?


----------



## deep85 (Aug 11, 2010)

most of my cardio is chroninc masterbation


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

henleys said:


> if walking's **** let him be ****, least he's burning fat.
> 
> how is sucking another mans cock the same as walking the dog with the misses?


Sucking cock probably burns calories.

Sprints > walking

Ill leave you homos to do your morning power walking with all the other desperate housewives


----------



## henleys (Sep 28, 2010)

np i'll leave you and your jumped up powerlifting ego to ponce about maccies like a fat cvnt.

couldn't give a toss about lookin like a phag.


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

MarkFranco said:


> Sucking cock probably burns calories.
> 
> Sprints > walking
> 
> Ill leave you homos to do your morning power walking with all the other desperate housewives


Agreed. Usually the only time I see people walking on treadmills are the ones who can't run for whatever reason. Serious bodybuilders who weigh insane amounts usually have poor cv, so get out of breath after 20 odd seconds of jogging.

I won't lie, I do walk on a treadmill on occasion, but it's on the highest incline I can at 4mph, far from a "brisk walk".


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

MarkFranco said:


> Sucking cock probably burns calories.
> 
> Sprints > walking
> 
> Ill leave you homos to do your morning power walking with all the other desperate housewives


Well you've just proved how ignorant you are with this post.

I've given you the relative figures for both walking and sprinting calorie burn wise. There's no reason why you can't do some HIIT on a diet to maintain fitness, but in terms of losing fat and retaining strength it's walking > HIIT unfortunately.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

MarkFranco said:


> Also dont just sit on the thing rowing... try do 2000 meters in under 8 minutes, you will be hanging out your ****
> 
> Slow cardio is so homosexual for example, walking


Mark Franco is homosexual but he is right as far as sprints instead of hour of rowing.


----------



## FatScrub (Nov 16, 2010)

bayman said:


> I've posted this elsewhere I'm sure:


Hi,

Could you post the source to that snippet? I'd like to read the full article.

I'm very sceptical about what I've read so far but am open to have my views changed of course.

There's a reason why I post under the nick of Fat Scrub, mainly because I was (and in some parts, still am), a Fat Scrub.

I've been shifting betwen HIIT and low intensity cardio for years, with different diets and different supplements. Obviously with different outcomes and results for my shape. In my view there is nothing as effective as HIIT cardio in order to lose fat or get lean. HIIT is so much more than conditioning or lowering your resting heart rate.

I also find the term "metabolic conditioning" hilarious, sounds more like a marketing term used by PT's rather than anything else. But I'll wait until I've read the full article before elaborating further.

Edit:

I should have included it above as part of my argument but I forgot:



bayman said:


> but in terms of losing fat and retaining strength it's walking > HIIT unfortunately.


So what are your thoughts on short distance sprinters and their BB style physiques?


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

If high intensity training does burn so much muscle why are strongmen so big? And why doesn't weight training burn muscle?


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

FatScrub said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you post the source to that snippet? I'd like to read the full article.


That pretty much was the article, it was a blog post by the owner of this site: www.leangains.com



FatScrub said:


> So what are your thoughts on short distance sprinters and their BB style physiques?


Well what people need to realise is, it's not sprinting only that leads to the physiques you see most sprinters rocking, this is a common argument rolled out by the HIIT vs normal cardio crew, and a wrong one at that...

Consider that fact that sprinters spend a high proportion of their time doing tech work and tempo runs, after all the best sprinters normally have the best technique and tempo runs allow them to nail this without going at full tilt all the time. Also think about how many full tilt 100m sprints you'd be able to complete in a day verses lots of less intense practice (tempo) runs - those who practice the skill most often tend to be best at it too. To summarise, sprinter actually do a lot of low intensity cardio on top of their sprinting.

Couple the above with the fact that it's long been identified that weight training is good for power development, so most sprinters spend a fair bit of time in the weight room - this gives ample explaination for thie "BB type physiques" not necessarily the fact that they are sprinters.


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

martin brown said:


> If high intensity training does burn so much muscle why are strongmen so big? And why doesn't weight training burn muscle?


Weight training and the type of work strongmen do preserves muscle. We're talking about cardio and fatloss here Martin, no resistance training.

HIIT (cardio) may burn more calories then low intensity cardio if you compare them in terms of absolute time spent doing one or the other - 12mins of sprints verses 12mins of walking for instance. But as I detailed, you can't perform multiple bouts of HIIT per week without affecting your weight training and recovery or you're not doing it properly.

Low intensity cardio (such as walking), can be perfomed multiple times per week, even multiple times per day, without any negative impact on weight training or recovery. So in the context of purely losing fat, the low intensity wins out as you burn more cals by the virtue of doing it more often than HIIT.

Although like I said no reason you can't do both, so long as you don't go nuts on the HIIT.


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

If anyone needed further convincing on the topic:



> *Interval training: Pros*
> 
> 
> For a given time investment, interval training leads to a greater fat loss and this occurs despite a smaller calorie burn during activity. This is because interval training generates a much larger EPOC (excess post-exercise oxygen consumption) which are the calories burned post exercise.
> ...





> As mentioned in Part 1, interval training hurts. It's difficult and you have to be willing to push to make them effective. Put differently, if someone is not going to work sufficiently hard at interval training, then there's really no question about intervals versus aerobics. A half-effort interval workout doesn't accomplish any of the things that interval training is trying to accomplish; if you aren't willing to push yourself on the intervals, you should simply do regular aerobic training.
> 
> And, as mentioned in Part 1, thousands of people have lost fat without ever doing intervals. So while intervals may be more time efficient, and may generate more fat loss for the time invested, there's certainly no requirement to do them to get leaned out. Can they be more effective under specific conditions? Absolutely. Are they mandatory to get lean? Of course not
> 
> Finally, and I'll come back to this below, there's no fundamental reason that this has to be an either/or choice in the first place. Endurance athletes typically do 3-5 steady state aerobics sessions and 1-2 interval sessions per week, there's no reason that a dieter can't do 2 interval sessions and 2-3 aerobic sessions/week as part of their fat loss efforts. Or, depending on the specifics of their training, a maximum of 3 interval sessions and 1-2 standard aerobic sessions.


Full article for those interested available here.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

henleys said:


> np i'll leave you and your jumped up powerlifting ego to ponce about maccies like a fat cvnt.
> 
> couldn't give a toss about lookin like a phag.


Your username is 'henleys', therefore any opinion you have is invalid.


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

bayman said:


> If anyone needed further convincing on the topic:
> 
> Full article for those interested available here.


Doesnt convince me of ****, any one could of wrote that


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

MarkFranco said:


> Doesnt convince me of ****, any one could of wrote that


Well I'll leave you to trying to do HIIT everyday and see how long you last on a diet.

I'm not even sure you understand the context of the argument here so I'll leave it at that.


----------



## henleys (Sep 28, 2010)

Barker said:


> Your username is 'henleys', therefore any opinion you have is invalid.


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Why would i need to diet? and why would i need to do it every day to reap the benefits? I wouldnt


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

interval training on a rowing machine is an absolute killer (in a good way).

a ten min session can leave you ready to vomit.


----------



## henleys (Sep 28, 2010)

you wouldn't mark. you just keep to your eating big lifting big.


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

MarkFranco said:


> Why would i need to diet? and why would i need to do it every day to reap the benefits? I wouldnt


Are you a bit slow or something? I wasn't saying you needed to diet. I was giving a context for your advice.

The OP asked if it was ok for him to do some Cardio on a Rower post workout and on his off days as part of his weight loss efforts. You came back with the recommendation that it should be HIIT / sprints instead, which is poor advice. Why?

Well as I've pointed out, you CAN'T do HIIT / sprints properly everyday on a diet, or you'll risk burn out / muscle loss etc etc, in terms of results, him doing his lower intensity rowing everyday is going to be far superior to HIIT as he's going to burn more total calories!

So whilst HIIT / spints are superior for a similar time investment than lower intesity cardio, you can do lower intensity more often, and therfore burn more cals = more fatloss.

Is this that hard a concept for you to understand?


----------



## FatScrub (Nov 16, 2010)

bayman said:


> Well I'll leave you to trying to do HIIT everyday and see how long you last on a diet.


That's exactly what I'm doing right now. And have been for the past 6 weeks. Week 7 starts this weekend.

My results are beyond any expectations I had. Which is why I'm questioning you. I have to carry on with some work stuff now, but give me a chance to read that blog and I'll come back to this thread.

ps thanks for posting it btw. I may not agree with you right now but if there's something of value I can get out of it that will benefit my training Ill take it of course.


----------



## Andrew Jacks (Sep 29, 2010)

a.notherguy said:


> a ten min session can leave you ready to vomit.


Sounds like you are just unfit, try walking up stairs and then progressing to the rowing machine, all Cardio is hard to start with, you just got to do it


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

My physicotherpist told be to row or cross trainer as cardio as i have a hip problem. Couldn't do it for an hour tbh (bit boring) just up ur tempo and get a sweat going.


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

Rowing maching is a fantastic way of burning cal's i use it twice during my cardio work outs each time i do 1000m sprint as fast as i can complete it trying to make every rep explosive, this will get you a good burn


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Andrew Jacks said:


> Sounds like you are just unfit, try walking up stairs and then progressing to the rowing machine, all Cardio is hard to start with, you just got to do it


im a moountain biker for fitness isnt an issue - im fitter than i am strong if you know what i mean lol

what i do on the rower is

few min warm up at gentle pace.

then

1min all out 100% effort

1min slow

1min all out

1min slow

repeat until i feel like im about to die lol

it leaves me gasping for breath and the 1min 'all out' can seem like an hour lol


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

a.notherguy said:


> what i do on the rower is
> 
> few min warm up at gentle pace.
> 
> ...


I do this too, who have the luxury of doing long walks every day? if you have a life to get to it

Lately I'm doing swimming once a week, loving it


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

akalatengo said:


> I do this too, who have the luxury of doing long walks every day? if you have a life to get to it
> 
> Lately I'm doing swimming once a week, loving it


Well being as we've established 10mins of sprints are equivelant to 22mins of brisk walking calorie burn wise, you could always walk for 45mins to acheive the same effect as a 20minute sprint session. Now if you can do 20mins of HIIT per day, every day, then IMO you're not doing it right. As for fitting it in, pretty easy to fit a 45minute walk in every day: could take the form of walking to and from work or the gym, a stroll during lunch hour, or taking the dog out after work, hardly difficult.

Do people really read threads properly on here before replying or just brain fart on the screen as soon as they see the title?


----------



## Andrew Jacks (Sep 29, 2010)

a.notherguy said:


> im a moountain biker for fitness isnt an issue - im fitter than i am strong if you know what i mean lol
> 
> what i do on the rower is
> 
> ...


hmm seen the girls up my gym doing the same,

lol only teasing, I used to sprint between two lines 20m apart for 1 minute, rest 1 minute etc etc never been so fit, would kill me now, so I know it works, just bloody hard


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

bayman said:


> Do people really read threads properly on here before replying or just brain fart on the screen as soon as they see the title?


You are the only one with solutions in here mate and everyone else is stupid as you said above your avi "The stupidity of body builders never fails to amaze me..."

There is only one way and that is the BAYMAN way  and remember that people will think of you what you think of people 

Now you can go back to that pathetic website where you get your resources from "www.leangains.com" and do a nice poo there

:laugh: :thumb:  :laugh:

Thanks for helping :tongue:


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

Wow, mature reply.

There isn't only one way of doing anything, that I agree with. But there are pro/cons to each approach that I've aimed to point out in this thread, even an optimal way of doing things. Most of replies on here have amounted to:

"HIIT is the best bro" "Who has time to walk" and "everybody knows sprints are better" with no real decent reasoning as to why.

All you've done with your reply is confirm the line above my avi for me.


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

bayman said:


> Wow, mature reply.
> 
> There isn't only one way of doing anything, that I agree with. But there are pro/cons to each approach that I've aimed to point out in this thread, even an optimal way of doing things. Most of replies on here have amounted to:
> 
> ...


thats right, now p1ss p1ss


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

BAYMAN

there is no need to negg me, if you can't take it don't give it you little boy


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

I negged you as your behaviour resembles that of a school child.


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

bayman said:


> I negged you as your behaviour resembles that of a school child.


I'm getting a detention now then? plus don't repeat what I said about you

grow up you leangain.com pussy


----------



## FatScrub (Nov 16, 2010)

Hey bayman, got some pics of your physique?

Im not done reading yet but I'm not keen on what I've read so far on the dude's blog.


----------

